# Aruba Ocean Club/Surf Club



## dbmarch (Jan 30, 2013)

We are planning on reserving (2) 1 BR units for us and another couple.   

Our original plan is to book at Ocean club.   We understand that you are to use the beach/pool corresponding to where you are staying.  So we were wondering how they knew where you were staying?   Do they have wrist bands?

Also if I wound up booking a unit a Surf Club and a unit at Ocean club, would we then have issues hanging out together?  

Thanks
Dave


----------



## hcarman (Jan 31, 2013)

We have been at Surf Club several times and they do check.  I do seem to remember there were wrist bands.  Mom was at Ocean Club this fall - they made an exception and let them use the Surf Club facilities for one day.  During the off season you may have less trouble.

The ideal thing would probably be to book one at Ocean Club and one at Surf Club.  The one bedrooms should have a max occupancy of 4.  With two couples you can get 4 bands for each place - then you have the best of both worlds.  A quieter pool at Ocean Club and the lazy river/slide, etc. at Surf Club.  The resorts are close so it wouldn't be a big deal to walk between the two.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 31, 2013)

As an owner at the OC I can tell you that during the height of the busy seasons ( we are there weeks 51 and 52) our beach is less crowded and not as crazy as at the SC.  The SC gives out wrist bands for the lazy river.  The beach towels for the two resorts are different.  So once you get your towels you are easily identified.  The hotel has a third color.  When do you plan on going?  Send me a PM if you have questions about renting. If you have a unit at each resort there is no problem hanging out with one another-- honestly the OC beach is better and the SC pool is better.  We are beach people so we don't care about the pool issue.  When our grandson comes we have friends at the SC so we use their wrist bands.


----------



## dbmarch (Jan 31, 2013)

This is exactly what we were contemplating doing:



hcarman said:


> The ideal thing would probably be to book one at Ocean Club and one at Surf Club.  The one bedrooms should have a max occupancy of 4.  With two couples you can get 4 bands for each place - then you have the best of both worlds.  A quieter pool at Ocean Club and the lazy river/slide, etc. at Surf Club.  The resorts are close so it wouldn't be a big deal to walk between the two.



We just weren't sure if both places had bands and if they would "allow" someone to have a band from each.   I am trading 2 deposits I have so I will have to see what I can find.  I also figured if I opened up my search to both SC & OC, my chances of finding a 2nd unit the same week would be easier.


----------



## siesta (Jan 31, 2013)

The palapas are locked up. You have to go to the corresponding hut to where u are staying and give your room number, and they will assign you a palapa, and a guy in a white shirt with a golf cart will unlock it for you. They have wristbands at SC for the pool/lazy river area and check often. Some days i didnt wear mine and I was asked by employees where I was staying, and was even woken up while napping. After i rattled off my room number they were courteous. Also, the towels at OC and SC are different color combinations so they know that way to.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 31, 2013)

siesta said:


> The palapas are locked up. You have to go to the corresponding hut to where u are staying and give your room number, and they will assign you a palapa, and a guy in a white shirt with a golf cart will unlock it for you. They have wristbands at SC for the pool/lazy river area and check often. Some days i didnt wear mine and I was asked by employees where I was staying, and was even woken up while napping. After i rattled off my room number they were courteous. Also, the towels at OC and SC are different color combinations so they know that way to.



I have owned at the OC since 2000.  I have NEVER seen a "guy" in a white shirt with a golf cart.  The Beach "guys" meet you as you are carrying your towels from the hut, where you have reserved your palapa, and they escort on foot to the palapa to set up your chairs.


----------



## siesta (Jan 31, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I have owned at the OC since 2000.  I have NEVER seen a "guy" in a white shirt with a golf cart.  The Beach "guys" meet you as you are carrying your towels from the hut, where you have reserved your palapa, and they escort on foot to the palapa to set up your chairs.


Look again, sometimes they will pull up on a gas powered golf cart. Last april, i can honestly say I wasnt escorted once, I was given my palapa number, where I walked to it and waited. Sometimes they would walk up, sometimes n a golf cart. Maybe you look like you need the help 

And if my memory is correct, his shirt was always white.

Last april we had rooms at both SC and OC, noone in our party was escorted to a palapa, nor did we need the escort. YMMV

On another note, I left my gold ring(that was handed down to me nonetheless!) in the safe upon checkout of OC, didnt call till the next day as I was in mid air when I realized it, and someone else had checked in and was using the safe by the time I called. Housekeeping went and checked the safe and found my ring under the mat, and mailed it to me, and for whatever reason offered to split the shipping cost (I think b/c they felt they didnt properly check the safe upon checkout). Wonderful staff! Cant wait to return.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 10, 2013)

hcarman said:


> The ideal thing would probably be to book one at Ocean Club and one at Surf Club.  The one bedrooms should have a max occupancy of 4.  With two couples you can get 4 bands for each place - then you have the best of both worlds.  A quieter pool at Ocean Club and the lazy river/slide, etc. at Surf Club.  The resorts are close so it wouldn't be a big deal to walk between the two.



This is a good recommendation and is what we would do.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 11, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I have owned at the OC since 2000.  I have NEVER seen a "guy" in a white shirt with a golf cart.  The Beach "guys" meet you as you are carrying your towels from the hut, where you have reserved your palapa, and they escort on foot to the palapa to set up your chairs.



Have never seen a golf art on the beach at the SC either. There are beach attendants that help you find your palapa if you need help and set up the chairs, put on the towels, etc..


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 11, 2013)

siesta said:


> Look again, sometimes they will pull up on a gas powered golf cart. Last april, i can honestly say I wasnt escorted once, I was given my palapa number, where I walked to it and waited. Sometimes they would walk up, sometimes n a golf cart. Maybe you look like you need the help
> .



Well Siesta maybe you were dreaming. No, I do not look like I need help, I am always 1st in line at the towel hut, so when I get my hut assigned and towels the pool/ beach guys meet me as I am walking to the beach.  Since we have been owners since 2000 and many of the " guys" previously worked at the Hyatt, where we stayed for 15 years we know them very well.  So each morning it's like greeting old friends.  Never once has there been a golf cart other than for the gardeners cleaning up the green space.:whoopie:


----------

